# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Вирусы в сотовом телефоне

## [email protected]

Не знаю, по адресу ли я обращаюсь, но мне посоветовали спросить здесь.
Использую иногда сотовый телефон как флешку и как фотоаппарат. И умудрилась поцепить на него пару вирусов, которые обнаруживаются при подключении к компьютеру. На компе их удаляю, а с телефона не умею... :Sad: 
Что  делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## zerocorporated

> Не знаю, по адресу ли я обращаюсь, но мне посоветовали спросить здесь.
> Использую иногда сотовый телефон как флешку и как фотоаппарат. И умудрилась поцепить на него пару вирусов, которые обнаруживаются при подключении к компьютеру. На компе их удаляю, а с телефона не умею...
> Что  делать?


В разделе "помогите" нужно создать тему + прикрепить к ней 3 лога. В правилах подробно все написано.
Подключите ваш телефон к ПК только сначала.

----------


## DVi

Попробуйте зайти с телефонного браузера на адрес http://mobile.kaspersky.ru/

----------


## Макcим

> Подключите ваш телефон к ПК только сначала.


А перед этим отключите автозапуск http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=20291

----------

